

Ask YC : How to jump in the video games development? - VinzO

I am interested to learn video games development. Where would you start? I am thinking to try to do some homebrew on my Nintendo DS. I am experienced in embedded software development in C. What would you do next? Is it worth looking for a specific degree? As anyone experienced an online degree? Or is it better to invest time to learn by myself?
======
jsmcgd
I'm no expert on this at all but basically I would answer yes to most of your
questions. Start trying to teach yourself. A games related degree is valued by
the community but not necessary. If you can create a few demos yourself or
with some friends this can demonstrate a great deal to prospective employers.
You already know one of the key technologies. Just get started and get what
ever you do in front of as many eyeballs as possible.

------
utnick
www.gamedev.net

~~~
DarrenStuart
I second gamedev its been around for a long time and has some decent helpful
people on their forums. I used to use it a lot when I used to do game dev for
my own projects.

also checkout garagegames.com great community over there based around their
engines which are cheap and easy to use.

As for online degrees I wouldn't bother, most game dev employers are looking
for killer demos and knowledge. If you are of an age that you are about to go
to college/uni then I would do a game programming related degree for sure.

You could also checkout MS's XNA platform, its in .net but easy to get up and
running and also with the creators club you can get stuff running on your xbox
360 if you have one.

~~~
VinzO
I already passed the college age. I am 30 years old and I have a familly to
support. So if I can avoid investing time and money for a degree, I would
prefer. But if someone knows a good online degree, maybe I would consider it.
I don't have a xbox 360. I have a nintendo DS and a Wii. But thanks for your
informations, I will check them. What I wonder is the time to get killer demos
by learning alone...

~~~
DarrenStuart
well it depends on what you are after. If you are going to be making your own
games and selling them I would suggest garage games route. If you are after
just being employed then its basically how quickly you pick this stuff up.

have you thought of mobile phone development or maybe the iphone/touch? There
used to be a lower barrier to entry to get jobs doing these sorts of games.
Also easy to learn j2me and build your own engine on it.

my only caution about the DS is effectivelly you will never be able to release
a game on it but on the other side a cool tech demo on a ds would get your
foot in the door with a devshop doing ds stuff.

good luck with it.

